
Show HN: TripXchange - Plan Your Next Trip Without the Planning - cody_mccauley
https://www.tripxchange.co/
======
cody_mccauley
Hey Everyone,

Excited to announce that I have launched TripXchange, after 8 weeks of work on
it. TripXchange is an online marketplace for curated travel guides and
itineraries built by verified travel experts.

I built TripXchange because traveling is awesome, but planning a trip sucks.
It involves a ton of time and effort to research and plan, and if you want to
use a travel agent you'll have to shell out hundreds of dollars. Most people
spend at least 8-10 hours planning their trips, and much longer for
logistically challenging multi-city/multi-country trips.

TripXchange is designed to eliminate the research and planning process by
offering access to pre-built itineraries created by verified travel experts.
You can buy and download to use as is, or if you'd prefer to work with the
expert who created it you can connect with them directly to have them further
customize and book the trip for you.

Looking forward to initial feedback and thoughts on the itineraries being
featured on the marketplace!

-Cody

